# Do I need lights on my boat if I don’t use it at night?



## Braden123 (Aug 8, 2019)

Do I need lights on my boat if I don’t use it at night? In Alabama


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

What if you did not make it back in before dark? I’ve wondered the same. But I bet it’s required.


----------



## Braden123 (Aug 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Yes you need them. It’s a USCG requirement, and for a reason.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

How it works by law.......when at sea and visibility is reduced you need to have the proper nav. lights..ie. rain, darkness

get the battery ones and keep them on board

https://www.navcen.uscg.gov/pdf/navRules/navrules.pdf


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

CG requires sidelights, stern light, masthead light. Boats 16' or longer must also have an 360° all-around white anchor light capable of being lit independently from the red/green/white running lights. Boats under sail under 20m (65.6 feet) can substitute a tri-color light for separate sidelights and stern lights. Powerboats under 7m and under 7 knots can substitute a white lantern in place of the required lights. All around white light visible for 2nm at night unless in a chart-designated anchorage.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you need head and tail lights on a truck if you only drive during the day?


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I don’t get how manufacturers can sell boats without them. And they want to charge 450 and up for the electrical package which includes lights, battery tray and a bilge pump. Should be required of any boat sold with a motor.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Do you need head and tail lights on a truck if you only drive during the day?


I think technically as long as you use hand signals your good


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

GaG8tor said:


> I don’t get how manufacturers can sell boats without them. And they want to charge 450 and up for the electrical package which includes lights, battery tray and a bilge pump. Should be required of any boat sold with a motor.


Probably because you could rig it your self if you wanted to do it a certain way.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

GaG8tor said:


> I don’t get how manufacturers can sell boats without them. And they want to charge 450 and up for the electrical package which includes lights, battery tray and a bilge pump. Should be required of any boat sold with a motor.


Same reason they can sell boats without life jackets, fire extinguishers and whistles.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> I think technically as long as you use hand signals your good


I was making a point and tail lights are blinkers (at least on the old junkers I drive).


----------



## MMc (Sep 27, 2018)

I use the clamp on battery powered lights on my skiff and they work fine for the limited time I am running at night. $25 is tough to beat if you don't use them much.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

You don't need them if you aren't going out in conditions that require them and your vessel is small enough. If you think you will be out later etc, you can just carry battery operated lights and suction cup them on.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

K3anderson said:


> You don't need them if you aren't going out in conditions that require them and your vessel is small enough. If you think you will be out later etc, you can just carry battery operated lights and suction cup them on.


True, You don’t need them in conditions that don’t warrant them being used, however they are still required on board. It’s in the CG rules and regs.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

William Odling said:


> True, You don’t need them in conditions that don’t warrant them being used, however they are still required on board. It’s in the CG rules and regs.


Nope.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

jmrodandgun said:


> Nope.


Nope to what? Look at page 48 of the regs


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

William Odling said:


> True, You don’t need them in conditions that don’t warrant them being used, however they are still required on board. It’s in the CG rules and regs.


They are not required on board at all. They are required only under the conditions that warrant them.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Never been asked to prove I had lights on-board during a safety check....whistle, jackets, etc yes, lights...no.

Where's @dranrab when you need him, I think he teaches this stuff.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

William Odling said:


> Nope to what? Look at page 48 of the regs


Your state regs may require them but USCG does not. I don't feel like getting my book out but I think it's rule 19 or 20.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

They are required during periods of limited visibility, such as heavy rain or fog. And headlamps are required to be on when the windshield wipers are operating in some states.

We have day shift officers who think they don’t need a flashlight — until they have to clear a building with the power off.

There’s always that unexpected circumstance.........


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

Plan for the worst and hope for the best. You should definitely have an anchor light on board in case you break down. Navisafe makes a great option but on the pricey side.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Do you need head and tail lights on a truck if you only drive during the day?


Apparently not in Florida!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

CG Rule 20: 
Rules in this part shall be complied with in all weathers. Rules concerning lights apply from sunset
to sunrise. During such times no other lights shall be exhibited, except lights that cannot be mistaken for and that do not impair the visibility or distinctive character of the lights specified in these Rules, or interfere with the keeping of a proper lookout.

The lights specified in these Rules shall also be exhibited from sunrise to sunset in restricted visibility and may be exhibited in other circumstances when deemed necessary.

The Rules concerning shapes shall be compiled with by day.

Rule 23 has the specifics for types of lights depending on size of vessel.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> Never been asked to prove I had lights on-board during a safety check....whistle, jackets, etc yes, lights...no.
> 
> Where's @dranrab when you need him, I think he teaches this stuff.


There presence on a vessel is not required by law unless underway in periods of darkness (sunset to sunrise) or reduced visibility. That said I wouldn't have a boat without them. Fog or rain can set in unexpectedly and there's always a possibility of a breakdown.


----------

